# Polaris Magnum 330 4x4 Running 28s



## Striker

Whats up MIMB'rs!

So after alot of wrench and screw driver turning, I picked up my brute 750 I wanted. Got her running she rocked. So Im thinking, Ill sell this one, keep the tires, buy a set of stockers for 100$ or so off cl and sell my brute


I ended up trading it for TWO polaris' ones a Scrambler 500 4x4 thats really nice, and an 04 Polaris Magnum that "needed a carb clean and has no spark, something with the ignition key" Im like sure, No problem I can deal with that. I enjoy working on them anyway. Gives me peace of mind. Basicly a hoppy turned into a side job in my own free time.

Well 15 minutes after then guy left I started digging into the magnum so I can order parts and get it here. Instantly, there was no air filter, so I checked my scrambler, no air filter, im like wow, does this guy no believe in air filters? So I had to order both air filters and a carb rebuild kit (which is coming today I hope) But anyway....

Long story short, I got my brute super cheap (I buy non running bikes as a hoppy to rebuild them) so with this trade, I plan on selling the scrambler (I recently tore my ACL after my YZ250 wrecked and its a long recovery, im done with speed for a while, im back to slow mud) so Id be getting this magnum, literally for free.

Off my brute I kept my 28" Mudzillas. 10" in front 12" in back. Also have my 3500 LB viper Blu-Syntheic winch (by the way I absolutely LOVE my viper winches, Ill always get them over warn JUST because of the price difference) and my moose utility bag to put on the rack.


Now the question... Ive searched high and low, this is actually only 2nd or 3rd polaris' Ive ever owned... What other models are interchangeable with parts with the magnum 330? Its a 2004 model. Ive searched EVERYWHERE But I want to waterproof this little bastard, snorkel it, and put a clutch spring it to put my 28" mudzillas on there for them to turn it. (Being as ill have this for free, Im sure you realize what Ill be doing to this machine when its operational, complete swampfest)

Can anyone of the polaris masters hook me up?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Welcome and good to see someone with an older style polaris  i have a 97 Magnum 425 with 27" outlaws and a 2" lift. 








As far as snorkling goes, i have a guide in the polaris section (dont kno how close it will be to ur body style but should still give u a good idea), and as far as clutching goes, ur best bet will prolly be to email EPI (as there just bout the only ones tht will do a clutch setup for our wheelers) and tell them what u have and will be running and they'll hook u up....


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Tell me, if u can, what interchangeable parts u need and i can look them up


----------



## Striker

Hey guys thanks for the replies, sorry for being slow and getting back. Been power housing the garage parting out an old prairie.



Right now only thing I want is the clutch springs, secondary and primary to be able to pull 28" mudzillas. haha. I cant find anything for an 04 magnum 330, its all the other models, I dont know if any of the other models are interchangable.


And if anyone has a pretty solid snorkel design for the magnum 330 swing it to me! Thanks!

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------

Even if by maricle some heavy duty entry primary/secondary clutch system will interchange ill even do that. haha. That would be cool to have a magnum 500 priamry/secondary clutch assembly in a little 330.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

U might can email EPI and see what clutch springs u can use ....as far as having a 500 clutches in ur 330, im not so sure if they are interchangeable.


----------



## Striker

They got back to me



Hello Joe,
I would suggest you goin with my WE413330 kit and turning up the secondary spring all the way or we could modify it and put a little bit stiffer secondary spring in there for you.

Shawn Harms
Technical Support
EPI – Performance Clutching and Driveline Specialist



I look that up and it says its for stock tires, i emailed em back asking how much it is just for the springs (Thats really I want, dont wanna drop to much money on this machine, i turned alot of wrenches to get this for free, so I wanna bury it in mud without having to put alot of $$$ in her)


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

dang ...did you tell them what size tires you have and that you will be mudding? i got my machine free but im prolly gonna drop the 250 on a clutch kit so i can pull my outlaws without going through a belt every ride ha ....


----------



## Striker

Ya I told em I was running 28s, 12" rear 10" front, thats the email I got back, If you figure something out with yours lemme know. I wanna put my zillas on this thing so bad. Wanna turn it into a doomsday machine sense I got it for free.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Hmm if u are on a computer, go on here and look at the tire weight chart and tell me what the weight of those zillas are ...my wheeler pulls 27" outlaws in Low with no problem ....stock clutching ...im sure the zillas are lighter?


----------



## Striker

Looks like my zillas are about 5-6+ more lbs heavier, Screw it, Ima do it with stock clutching haha, I hear that the magnum, when that puppy is in low gear, its in lowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

yessir ....it pulls like a tractor!!!


----------



## Scottlabuff

I HAVE A QUESTION TO EVERYONE! Need help ASAP

I just bought a 2000 Polaris Magnum 325 4x4. Well I started driving it practically for the first time. After about five minutes, she stalled out. And would not start again. So then I let her cool down for about 45 minutes. So I started her up using the electric start. So she finally started! However as soon as I put her in reverse and gave it a little bit of throttle, as soon as I moved about 1 inch it stalled. But the worst part is it won't even turn over now, and the pull start won't even extend. it maybe comes out about 4 inches. And then doesn't move at all. Is my motor seized?


----------



## Guigui

I have a question is dear a lift kit for a polari magnum 425 1991 and all so for the snorkel dou i nid to jet the cardraiteur


----------



## Polaris425

Scottlabuff said:


> I HAVE A QUESTION TO EVERYONE! Need help ASAP
> 
> I just bought a 2000 Polaris Magnum 325 4x4. Well I started driving it practically for the first time. After about five minutes, she stalled out. And would not start again. So then I let her cool down for about 45 minutes. So I started her up using the electric start. So she finally started! However as soon as I put her in reverse and gave it a little bit of throttle, as soon as I moved about 1 inch it stalled. But the worst part is it won't even turn over now, and the pull start won't even extend. it maybe comes out about 4 inches. And then doesn't move at all. Is my motor seized?


Sounds like it could possibly be. I would start by draining the oil and checking the filter. 

Probably needs the carbs cleaned as well, maybe even a rebuild kit.

We are talking about 16 years worth of cheap fuel probably being run through there.

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------



Guigui said:


> I have a question is dear a lift kit for a polari magnum 425 1991 and all so for the snorkel dou i nid to jet the cardraiteur


I don't know if there's one for a 91 model, if anyone would have one, it would be RubberDownCustoms.

http://www.rubberdowncustoms.ca/


----------

